# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Dielli mbi re

## dallandyshe

U futa ne nje dyqan; kur syte me pane nje globe te vogel vendosa ta blej; jo per qellime lufte, por si mjete zbukurimi.
E mora ne dore globin dhe e rrotullova, e rrotullova, me kote kerkova ne harten e tokes te gjeja Shqiperine, nuk ishte as gjekundi.   :kryqezohen:  
Saqe u bera gati ta hapja me dyshe globin;thashe mos ishte ne brendesi, ( i fshehur prej syrit te lige) por e lashe, perse ta marre; une prandaj e desha te nxerr mallin me vendin tim, sa here te shikoja globin.
Mosqenia e Shqiperise ne kete globe te vogel, me vuri ne mendime.

Ne vitet e hershme kur ne Shqiperi lulezonin principatat dmth. zoter ishin princet shqiptare, per te shpetuar vendin nga osmanet, principata e Beratit lidh krushqin me fqinjet tane ne veri, njera princeshe shqiptare shkoi nuse ne ne nje dere prici sllave(serbe), por meqenese ne traditen shqiptare, nusja tek dere e dhenderit  shkon me prike(paje e nuses), qe lidhja te ishte sa me e forte, nusja princeshe duhej ta kishte pajen me vete, sa me te kushtushme, baraz me troje shqiptare. Meqenese ishte dhe kunate me Skenderbeun, miqesia u be me e forte dhe me evropen. Por familja sllave ishte me shume femije dhe ketu perfituan ata femije qe ishin me prane shtetit shqiptare.
Nje pjese e trojeve,nga paja e nuses i mori Mal iZi , nje pjese Maqedonia dhe nje pjese Serbia. Ky ishte kembim i drejtperdrej valute.
 Shqiperi-Serbi(sllavet)

Ne vitet me vone, mbreteresha e Britanise se madhe martohet me princ grek. Keta te huajt e paskan ndryshe martesat. Meqense ishte martese mbretereshe, nusja nuk shkoi ne dere te burrit, por dhenderi hyri kollovar, dhe famijla mbreterore per ti lehtesuar dhimbjen e shkeputjers se birit te vet, Greqise i beri favore; i la doren e lire per te mare si kembim nje pjese nga trojet shqiptare, Camerine.
Kembimi i valutes qe me ndermjetes prandaj dhe kostua qe e larte.
 Shqiperi- Britani-Greqi.

Po ne ato kohra na martohet mbreti shqiptare i vetvendosur Zogu i pare.
Si kan thene kote; ne dasma ka dhe hidherime dhe ne hidherime ka pak humor.
Keshtu mbreti jone martohet me priceshe evropiane, e thashe une qe te huajt i kane ndryshe dasmat nga ne shqiptaret. Nusja jo qe nuk solli gje ne paje, po bashke me burrin mori dhe floririn e popullit shqiptare e ja mbathen, iken nga shqiperia.
Kembim i  shumfishte valute por me flori ama, shyqyr trojet mbeten ketu;erdhi italini,  gjermani,  austriaku po iken prap se nuk na paten shume afer. Jemi me fate
Shqiperi-Bote.(para e thate)

Ne vazhdim te po kesaj periudhe na lindi dashuria homoseksuale komuniste Shqiperi-Jugosllavi, meqenese dashuria e Shqiperise qe shume e madhe dhe si e vogel, e mbetur papartnere, si kembim i dha te biresonte Kosoven,   bijen e vete te rritej ne famije te madhe sllave do ti kishte te gjitha kushtet ideale.
 Perseri kembimi qe shume, shume i shtrenjte.
Shqiperi-Jugosllavi.


Tani ne vitet e fundit ne Shqiperi, na  kthehen pasardhsit te ish-mbretit Zoge i pari. Ishalla nuk eshte ogur i keq ardhja e princit shqiptare se eshte dhe ne vakte martese.
Engjujt mbrojtes ta rruajne princin tone shqiptar nga nuset evropiane, dhe
ZOTI  truallin e vetem qe ka mbetur ate Shqiperine, se kembimi i valutes do te jete nga me te shtrenjtet. Nje cope nga mbetur.
Shqiperi=0

----------


## dallandyshe

Fantamat e gjalla

Shikoj birin tim te rend me vrap me tmerr i larguar 
kur pa figurat fantazma ne ekran te sajuar

Me -kap,i me kapi -therret me tmerr i fshehur pas derre 
syte gjith frike zemren e vogel qe i rreh

Drejt meje ka ngulur veshtimin gjithe frik
 nen qetesin e prishur 
syte e tij te ngulur ne syte e mi
e afroj e perkedhel 
mos ki frik eja prane bir im
dhe ne gjirin tim  fort e shterengoj


biri im jan genjeshtara  fantazma te rrema ato qe shikon
mundohem ta qetsoj
mundohem tmerrin t`ia largoje

i fal buzeqeshje te rreme  
qetesin e vertet  ne gji kur e shternegoj
fshehur per tij nen shikim tim te ngrire
   ne fantazmat e gjalla qe ende ekzistojne

----------


## dallandyshe

Nje terren jo fort i thyer, i mbjell me portokalle, mandarina, limona, nerenxa....ndoshta eshte koha qe me zhyt ne kujtime; "lulezimin e limonave".
Kjo  rruge e ngushte kembesoresh me pelqente shume kur kaloja. Pak larg rruges krysore me zhurme e tym. Kohe capkenesh, rendje feminore...
Nje ngushtice e vogel, te prekurit peme me peme, nje kujdese mos te perplasje fytyren pas degeve, floket te kapur prej gjembave, corapet te grisur, kepucet te baltoses nga shiu i rene.
Me pelqente shume kjo rruge e ngushte. Nuk kisha fat te ecja gjithe vitin ne te, vetem ne kohen e lulezimit te pemeve. 
Nuk doja me shume se kaq!
Vera ma mbyllte shtegun, i gezoheshim pushimeve.
Vjeshta vetem nje pjese nga shirat e shumte nuk mund te kaloja, me e keqja dimri krejt i mbyllur, rrojet te ndalonin, demtim prone ,vjedhje frutash, demtim  pasurie e perbashket shteterore.
Nuk me interesonte dhe ne rrugen kryesore mund ti shikoja, ti prekja dhe ti shijoja   frutat, nen shoqerine time gazmore, s`behej qameti fshehur, kur mernim nje kokerr manderine apo portokalle. Me frike i rruheshim  demaskimit para kolektivit. Por aq me bente, pa e shijuar nje greifrut te pjekur mire ne kohen e tij, nuk me shkonte, le te ishte prane rruges kryesore.
I le ne harese ate pjese, ndoshta  jo, kohen e lulezimit te limonave, gje perrallore.
 Petalet e luleve  te celura me   shikim te drejt, te dukeshin te ngrira, po ti  prekje,  shume delikate.
Kur kalonim  ketij shtegu, ne flok ,ne trup, na binin mijra lule,  si floke debore nje 
arome kundermim limoni, gje perrallore.
Sa shume me pelqente te rendja ketij shtegu me limona, petale te celur?
E ndodhur ne nje ajer te ndotur nga era e rende, gaz, benzin, nje  trafik i tmerrshem, mbipopullim; ne qetsine time do te  kujtoj , ecjen ne shtegun e ngushte me limona ne lulezim,me e bukura, gjeja perrallore.

----------


## dallandyshe

Nje ngjarje ka ndodhur shume vite me pare, tragjedia kur ndodhe i ve ne levizje njerzit per masa te shpejta,(vetem pasi ndodhe e keqja) por per  ti parandaluar asnjeri  nuk merr masa...

Tregojne, ne ato ane nje ngjarje e rende qe ndodhi, pati nje paralajmerim, por qe njerzit nuk e besuan, vetem kur ndodhi, dicka kuptuan...
Shoferi i nje kamioni ecte ne nje rruge poshte atij mali.
Sa kaloi qafen, ne nje kthese te rruges, nje gjarper i madh i preu rrugen. 
Makina frenoi, shoferi i shtangur, gjarper kaq te madh, kurre nuk kishte pare, i gjate qe mbulote tej-e tej rrugen, po zbriste prej ketij mali.
Shoferi krejt i i shtangur, thone gjarpri ka hije te rende, po priste qe gjarpri te kalonte, krejt i mpire, shoferit ne ate momente ne krahun e djathte ju shfaq nje njeri me doren e gritur, per ta mare ne udhetim. 
Shoferi, pa mundur asgje te kuponte, pa folur asnje fjale, dera e kabines; si u hap dhe hyri brenda  njeriu ?!
Shoferi i heshtur vazhdoi rrugen, pak rruge bene, kur njeriu -gjarper i tha duke drejtuar doren: - Shikoje ate male atje larte, nje ngjare e keqe do t`ju ndodhe.
 Dhe pak rruge ben, e njeriu i tha:- ndale ketu, se do te zbrese, kam lene dhente ne kullote. 
Makina ndaloi, njeriu-gjarper zbriti dhe sa u mbyll dera e makines,nuk u pa, me kote rrotulloi shoferi veshtimin, por njeriun -bari nuk e pa, u zhduk, u tret,  ne nje vend krejt te zhveshur.
Kete ngjarje shoferi dikujt ja tregoi, u tallen me te:- sa gota konjak  pive te klubi ne qafe?!
 Mendonin se shoferi ka qen i dehur, ose ka pare enderr te keqe...
Por nuk kaloi shume as muaji nuk u mbyll nga kjo histori,ndodhi ngjarja tragjike, pikerisht tek vendi ku kishte treguar gjarpri-bari.
Shume njerez ate vere punonin per te mbledh barin e thate,  te ndodhur ne gjum dreke,  nje zjarre qe perpiu gjithcka i rrethoi ne cast, pa mundur te shpetonte njeri, i vetmi qe mundi te dilte u rrikthye per te shpetuar te tjeret  qe po digjeshin,  por qe u dogj  dhe vete.
Qe nje ngjarje e rende  pllakosi si hije gjithe ate zone, njerezit e djegur nga nje zjarr s i shpejt, pa mundur te shikonin nje shenje te vetme:-  si nisi?!
Vetem pak besojne tek paralajmerimi...

----------


## dallandyshe

Ha ha ha mbase dikush do te qesh, dikujt ngrreci do ti kap cepin e buzes, drejt pjeses se poshtme te fytyres, pa mundur te drejtoje nje fjale urimi, per duart e mija- mburoje shpetimi.

Lajmi u dha, po vite i madhi Enver tek ne, larg qytetin, ne vendin e preferuar, si parajse prane detit. 
Ishte shume lage nga  une  ai vend  ku do te shkonim, per te pritur udheheqsin.
Makine nuk kishim dhe linja urbane qe bllokuar, masa te rrepta sigurie, lejoheshin vetem njerezit te kalonin ne kembe dhe policia.

Mbase shume mendojne se femijet nuk kane kujtese, mbase tregimi im thote :majmuni me banane: emorja e femijes eshte kaq e forte edhe kur njeriu  eshte shume i vogel.
Nje pamje e gjalle endet para syve te mi, me e forte se filmi qe kam pare nje nate me pare.
Ndoshta memorja me mbetet e gjalla per kujtimin e skenes; si mbeta e gjalle!
Kujton momentin kur  jam ndodhur kaq prane vdekjese dhe pse kam qen veten pak vjece.
Eeh, jeten kush nuk e do, gjithe jeta na shkone ne lufte per te jetuar.

Keshtu po e vazhdoj historin time...bashke me disa prej njerzit e mi pas turme, ne varge te gjate ecnim, nje ane e rruges qe e zene, tjetra e lire, po pritej te kalonte udheheqja drejt vendit ku qe caktuar per fjalim.
Me ore te tera kemi udhetuar ne kemb 6  a 7 vetem vajtja.
Kthimin, se mbaj mend.
Rrugen, njerezit ne udhetim;  si mbaj mend aq mire,pak si ne tym.
Por ngjarjen me pase, ne kujtesen time eshte "ekran i gjalle", edhe pse isha fare e vogel. 
Ne vajtje, mbase kam fjetur ne krahet e dikujt ... Kthimin jo e jo, kush po pyte per te?!

Mbrritem te sheshi, turrme e madhe njerezish,  bertisnin; "parti enver".
Nuk pashe as udheheqje, as degjova fjalimin, kur mbrrita une ishte mbarimi, udheheqja po largohej, percillej prej  turrmes qe ulerinin, "parti enver".
Se di; si u ndodha e shkeputur prej njerezve te mi, me kapi turrma ne ecje, nje gjullurdi.
Se di; si me rrethuan gjithe ata njerez, nuk i shikoja dot kokat, por vetem kembet. Njerzit nga larte me shtynin per te qene prezent  shoqerimi te udheheqjes, deri ne fund te ikjes.
E ndodhur ne njerez qe shtynin njeri tjetrin, u rrezova me gjunje per toke, bertita, qava me te madhe, kerkoja njerzit e mi, por askush s`me degjonte ne gjitha ate ulerim "parti enver jemi gjati kurdoher".
Gjunjet mu ben cop e gjake, nga shtytja e njerezve mundohesha me shpirt mos te venin kembet mbi shpine.
Zvarritesha pas goditjes dhe shtytjes se kembeve ...
Perdora sa munda gjithe arsenalin tim sulmus, gervishje me thonje, kafshime me dhemb, po ku degjonin kembet e njerezve nga pickimet e mia si te milingones.
Njerezit vetem bertisnin ....
Nuk mund te drejtoja shpinen, me koken e kerrusur shikoja vetem kembet, kofshe patallona, kepuce. 
Momenti, rashe ne gjunje, nuk mundja te merrja dot fryme, jo me te therrisja, pa patur fuqi, duart e mija te vogla i ngrita mbi koken time, vetembrrojtje, instikti i gjallesave kur sulmohen.
Tani e kuptoj; si  kam shpetuar per nje qime, luftes per egzistence nga shtypja njerezore.
Njerezit  pa rreshtur, ne thirrje te forta ulerinin...
Shpesh vetes i them:- "harroje ate skene"!
Po do te kisha vdekur?
Do isha shpallur heroina me e vogel, por udheheqjes nuk do ti shpetonte biografia ime e njollosur, vdekja ime do te qe histori e heshtur.
Do te trillonin ka qene me semundje te pasherueshme....si pasoje gjeti vdekjen!

Kam fatin jam gjalle; si kam shpetuar, merite e mburojes prej  duarve te mija.
Instikti vetmbrojtes i gjalleses njerezore.
Mundoja me grushtat e mi te vegjej te godisja njerezit qe me rane persiper,  duart i mbaja mbi koken time mos te ma shtypnin.

 Fryma po me ikte, hapsire nuk kishte me mbi mua, nje burre me kishte vene kemben e tij mbi shpine, se di ,krejt instiktivisht, dhashe goditje parreshtur , dhee ...nje kapje e forte te mashkullit qe po me shtypte, tek "vendi i  bute", pa ditur qe per mua ky veprim  do t`qe shpetim.

Nga dhembja ky burre , ndali vrrullin e shtypjes, nuk shtynte me, nuk po therriste, "parti enver", kush e degjonte qe ai rrenkonte nga dhembja, nga goditja e marre, pata fat, shtegu mu hap, isha fare pran rruges,  udheheqja tani me ishte zhdukur.

Kur me pane njerezit e mi te gjakosur, u shqetsuar me thane: -cfare te ka ndodhur 
U pergjigja:-u pengona, rashe tek guri.
I genjeva, nga hutimi pa mundur te tregoja; se cfare me kishte  ndodhur. 
Isha gjalle...
Udheheqja vdiq shpejt, keshtu nuk pata me frike dhe mendjen e mblodha nuk do ndodhej prape ajo skene qe pashe llahtare. 
Njerez ne turrme, qe shtynin,  ulerinin, si kafshe!
Mbase ju nuk do te qeshnit me kete ndodhi, te pakten nje urim nenze mund ta drejtonit:-  te lumshin duart e tua-mburoja e shpetimit.

----------


## dallandyshe

Familja prej shtate-antaresh mendoi se, ne hapesiren e ballkonit te tyre do te kishte vend dhe per nje cift me pellumba te bute.
Ishte ne mode, e perhapur shume ne ate kohe, te mbaheshin pellumbat nga  njerezit. 
Ishte shtuar shume dashuria per ta,  e kishin  quajtur pellumbin  si; "zogu i lirise dhe i paqes".

Ne brendesi te ballkonit, ne nje cep te tij, e ndertuan nje kafaz te vogel, ne nje vende te mire , per ti mbrojtur pellumbat  nga  erra dhe shiu i dimrit .

 Sa shume u gezuan njerezit e familjes shtate-antarshe, por me shume do te gezoheshin femijet!
Kur femra e pellumbit leshoi vezet , i ngrohu dhe dolen zogjet e pare, do te ishte lumturi e madhe per ta !
U shtuan pellumbat, shume shpejt!

Familja shtate-antareshe do te shtonte  kujdesin  per ta, te   mbante te paster  ballkonin nga ndotja e pellumbave, do te shtonte dozen e lyerjes se mureve me gelqere te bardhe, do te vendoste rrjeta teli-mbrojtes, per lulet e ballkonit qe kishin bukuri te vecante.
Kur numri u rrit, familja shtate-antareshe, u ndertoi pellumbave  dhe dy hyrje te tjera; si zgjerim te kafazit  per te patur hapesire te bollshe.  

Disa here ne dite do ti ushqenin, ne mbremje vone u mbyllnin deren e kafazit per ti mbrojtur prej te ftohtit dhe grabiqaret, heret ne mengjes dera u celej, ushqeheshin dhe liheshin te lire.
Gu-gu-ja e tyre nuk rreshte dite e nate, por tanime ishin  mesuar me ta!

Kaluan pak vite ....familja prej shtate -antaresh, verejti cudine...
megjithese leshonin veze, celnin zogje, dhe pellumbat rriteshin  ... ne mbremje kur u mbyllej dera e kafazit...dhe numeroheshin pellumbat.....ne te ishin vetem shtate.

Shtate pellumba, sa dhe pjestaret e  familjes!
Familja shtate-antareshe do te pyeste e cuditur, pas kaq vitesh:- perse pellumbat tane mbeten vetem shtate?!

Per nje fare kohe pjestaret e familjes do ta haronin cudin e pellumbave, tanime ne familjen e tyre u shtua nje antare i ri......numri i tyre ndryshoi, nje me teper se shtate.

Askush nuk do te shqetsohej per numrin e pellumbave;- pse nuk shtoheshin apo pakesoheshin, vetem po te mos vazhdonte cudija....

Kaluan gjashte muaj, ne muajin e shtate te ardhjes se antarit te ri, familja do te pesonte hidherimin me te madh , do t`u ike pergjithmon pjestari  me i dashur i familjes qe kujdesej shume per ta dhe pellumbat.

Pas ketij hidherimi, familja qe mbeti prape shtate antare, nuk do te kujdesej me per pellumbat e tyre si me pare, nuk u interesonte me prania e tyre, nuk i duhej numri, nuk do ti numeronin ne mbremje,  as do t`ju mbyllnin  deren e kafazit. 

Ushqimi qe u hidhej perdorej nga zogjte e tjere, pasi pellumbat tanime ishin larguar per te mos u kthyer me.
Kafazi i pellumbave mbeti bosh!

Pas disa vitesh perreth kodrave do te shikohej nje tufe e madhe pellumbash te eger dhe banoret perhere do te ankoheshin se u ikin pellumbat e tyre te bute, qe preferonin ti braktisnin kafazet e njerezve per tu mos kthyer  kurre!

----------


## dallandyshe

Guxoj dhe shkruaj,-nuk eshte surprize!
Nuk kerkoj cmime,
por vetem rikthim te besimit tim te humbur.
Shkrime, shuarje, zhubrosje faqesh, flakje ne koshe.

Heret kam guxuar te shkruaj,kur  isha e vogel 
Pasion i madh leximi, me beri te hedh ne leter  dy shkrime te mija.
Njera frymezim dhe tjetra pershkrim.

Frymezimin tim se pash askund!
Pershkrimi u botua,ishte shume  i cunguar
por cudi; poshte nuk qe emri im 
por ishte emri i nje tjetri,
i nje personi familje deshmori.

U thye shpirti im i ndjeshem, nga frymezimet feminore.
Me kot u mundova te  shkruar....te gjitha ne koshe perfunduan!
U rrita, e kuptova!
Besimi im i humbur ishte pjese e ceshtjen"persekutim".

E dija; 
nuk kishte deshmor fisi im te luftes partizane,
kishte te pushkatuar, te zhdukur, por shume deshmore te ceshtjes kombetare.

Me deshire po shkruaj,
vetem  te rikthej besimin tim te humbur.

Mbase eshte vone per mua,qe nis e guxoj te shkruaj?!

----------


## dallandyshe

Provoni te prishni nje fole dallendysheje
te ngritur nen strehen tuaj!

Ajo largohet,
per tu mos kthyer me,  
ne folen e saj te shkaterruar.

Mos iu gezoni, hidherimit te saj!
Largimi i dallendyshes, eshte mallkimi i juaj!

Provojeni!

----------


## dallandyshe

Nuk keni sy te lexoni?!
Klithma e zerit tim, 
fort do te bjere ne trurin tuaj.
          "Zgjohuni"!

Nuk keni vesh te degjoni?!
Zemren time do ta hap
aty, ne gjurme te gjakut do te gjeni te shkruar...
          "Zgjohuni"! 

Nuk doni te kuptoni?!
Valet e shpirtit tim
tejpertej do te pershkojne trupin tuaj,
si goditje meteori.
        "Zgjohuni"!

Nese nuk doni te zgjoheni?!
Dhembshurija ime 
do t`ju ndjek hap pas hapi.
 Eshte ndjeshmeri njerezore. 
e kam  dhurate prej  Zotit!

----------


## dallandyshe

Ne fund te Olimpiades- Athine 2004.

Ju lumte patriote shqiptare!
E rruajtet shume mire kufirin dhe fqinjin nga "terrori".
Ju japim nje dekorate  prej letre,
se medaljet e arit na mbaruan
ca i mbajtem per vete... 
po me te shumtet na i moren te huajt.
 Mos u deshperoni, 
do mendoje edhe per ju  perendia!

Tani, shkoni krenar ne shtepite tuaj...
se shume bukur na e rruajtet kufirin!

Bashke me urim- dekorimin, "antiterrorizem"- leter, 
duke u kthyen ...rruges....shqiptaret veshtruan.
...
Uaaa;- po vendin tone, kush na e ka rruar?
...
Ata pra,.....kush vec  fqinjit tuaj eshte i aftesuar?!
Kur ju me burreri ia rruajtet kufirin 
 mjeshtrit tane, fqinjet  dhe berberet tuaj 
jua rrojten   bukur ekologjine dhe vendin.

----------


## dallandyshe

Me te drejte fshatari tregon;
 -barren kafshes kurre mos ja ano!
Ngarkesen e anuar kafsha nuk e mban.

Mendon, ti hypesh dhe vet ne kurriz, kafshes se gjore.
 gjykim i gabuar, kafsha as hapin ben
bashke me barren e anuar, tejet te leshon.
 Nuk do harrosh...i flakur  prej kurrizit te kafshes,
rende ne toke kur te biesh,  qafen do te thyesh!

----------


## dallandyshe

Ulliri kokrrat poqi ne vakt. 
Te zotet me te shpejte, 
nga nje shkop te gjate rrembyen,
 i hyne ullirit, per ta vjele...

paf-paf, goditje pa rreshtur i dhane, 
frutat  per toke i leshuan, 
nga rrafja -vjelje e ullirit, 
me shkopinjte e gjate.
paf-paf bashke me kokrrat 
deget  dhe gjethet per toke  rane.

Te zotet kete vit, pa merake;
-sivjet ullliri prodhim te bollshem na dha,
se gjethe prape pema do leshoj... ne vitin tjeter.

 Ky viti shkoi, erdhi ai tjetri.... 
vertet, pema gjethe shume leshoi dhe lule, 
po kokrra shume pak,  sa i numeroje. 

Te zotet kete radhe, 
ne vjeljen e ullirit u vune ne merak;
-shume pak prodhim kete te vit, pema na dha?!

Haruan te zotet nga viti qe shkoi,
vjeljen e ullirit nga rrafjet me shkopinjte e gjate
prodhimin   e sivjeme e kishin demtuar.

----------


## dallandyshe

Na ishte njehere ne kohen e shkuar nje kokosh(gjel).
Tregojne!
I zoti i gjelit, Saliko pat emrin, kokoshin e kishte me pulat dhe gjelat e tjere te qymezit.
U rrit kokoshi dhe mori nje huq shume te keq.

Cdo krijese qe shkelte territorin e te zotit, kokoshi i Salikos e sulmonte.
Nuk dinte  te dallonte ky gjel tek njerzit, kush qe miku dhe i armiku, njesoj i dukeshin kushdo qe prekte territorin e te zotit .

Ai i terbuar, sa kalonte  kembe njeriu i sulmonte, prane nuk guxonin kush te afroj shtepise ,kokoshi i Salikos qe bere me i tmerrshem se nje qen.
Sa nuhaste prene, kokoshi turfullonte si dem, fryehej ne pupla dhe trup, hapte krahet dhe mertje nje pamje te eger  luftarake, mbrapa njeriut rende me vrap e me vrap, nga pas ta kapte. 

Kur mbrrinte, hypte ne shpine te njeriut mbi supe dhe drejt mbi krye,  cak nje goditje te forte te jepte me sqep,  te hapte vrime ne kafke te kokes.
Eshte histori e vertet, tregojne nje plake rrojti deri ne 100 vjete me nje vrime te hapur ne maje te kokes nga  kokosh i Salikos.
Pak i ngjashem me historine e gjelit te komshijes,  kur e kujtoj si rende nga mbrapa njerezve dhe per kembesh i cukiste. Po se pati te gjate,  se komshija shpejt ja perdrodhi koken, gjelit-manjak.

Se di pse me kujtohet shpesh keta lloj gjelash ,sa here ne ekran dalin pamjet nga paralamenti shqiptar, them;- kokoshat  e Salikos jane bere politikanet tane.

----------


## Rebele

> Fantamat e gjalla
> 
> Shikoj birin tim te rend me vrap me tmerr i larguar 
> kur pa figurat fantazma ne ekran te sajuar
> 
> Me -kap,i me kapi -therret me tmerr i fshehur pas derre 
> syte gjith frike zemren e vogel qe i rreh
> 
> Drejt meje ka ngulur veshtimin gjithe frik
> ...



shume e bukur kjo pjese dallendyshe...me pelqen jo vetem stili i te shkruarit por edhe tranzicioni nga frika e fantazmave fillimsht te rrema ne mendjen e djalit tek ardhja e tyre ne ekzistence.

----------


## dallandyshe

Mblidhuni motra-vellezer, trima  shqiptare, 
ne gare kete radhe ka dal bush e kerri..

A e dini si ta hidhni hapin ?
Me pare rreshtohuni prane e prane, njeri tjetrit, por ne distance. 
Vetem me komande.
Para marsh! Nje-dy ,nje-dy.
Mos u ngaterroni te dashur bashkatdhetare jeni mburrja e krenaria e emigracionit shqiptare i atij vendi, ku i zoti behet gomari dhe qeni!
Nje hidhet kemba e majte, dy pason e djathta,
Pra; nje -dy, e majta- e djathta.
Dikur ushtaret anadollak nuk dallonin kush qe per ta e majta e kush e djatht(kemba).
Per lehtesi ushtareve ne maje te kepuces se majte u vune nga nje xhufke dhe te djathten e lane boshe.
Pra; nje-dy, me xhufke-pa xhufke.
Keshtu pra  e majta- e djathta.
Haruan perseri me vone ushtaret analfabet qe  iku e vjetra xhufkat i hoqen erdhi historia e re.
Para marshe! 
Prap e ngateruan  ushtaret e gjore se ku u binte e majta dhe ku e djathta.
E lehtesuan punen, ne maje te kembes se majte i vune nga nje qep dhe ne te djathte nje hudher. 
Keshtu pra.
Para marsh! nje -dy, me qep -me hudher, e majta- e djathta!
bush -kerri, ky i fundit e ka mbajte te ndezur flaken e pishtarit mjere kulmet e fukarait qe jane prej kashte!
Pra, me marsh,  mos u ngateroni, te dy per luften jane edhe shume  kohe usa nuk do e njoh paqen.I ka shpalle lufte terrorit.
Jepet komanda. 
Marsh  me hap te shtrire nje- dy, nje -dy
me xhufke- pa xhufke , me qepe- me hudher, e majta- e djathta, bush- kerri! 
Marshoni te dashur shqiptare e qullet vendin tuaj nga hapi luftarak tani hidheni serbes dhe si emigrante!
Me komand. Gati tu!
Para marsh nje- dy me xhufke- pa xhufke, me qepe- me hudher, e majta- e djathta
bush- kerri apo  firifistuni.
Vec kthehuni me komande ne nje krahe nga jepet urdheri nga ju bie me mire interesi, se ne vendin tuaj e gatuat dhe hengret qullin, tani shiteni veten dhe kombin sa me lire per nje punesim tek greku apo izraeli.
Mbrapa rrotullohuni!
Shikoni atje jane malet shqiptare shume bukur aty mund te sterviteni larg kerrit - bushit apo firifistunit 
Qetesohuni!
Me mire hidheni hapin e lire pa komande nga t`ju thote interesi!
 Euuu sa large e keni shtetin ame, shiteni sa me lire se do e paguajne shtrenjte brezat tane dhe vendi.

----------


## dallandyshe

Geeeeeeezh eeeeeeeeeeeeeeezh, nje zhurme madhe makine ne rruge, i beri njerezit te veshtronin gjithe frike.
Ne kryqezim ndodheshim, po prisnim sinjalin,  kur fap drita e semaforit makina e zhurshme frenoi .
Ah... tinguj leshuam kur e pame makinen, i adhurueshmi, i madherishmi, i cmueshmi ...  nje ferrar i kuq, prane na ndaloi.
Me shoqen time kersheri femre syte i hodhem brenda tek timoni;- a pershtatej me kete kal te kuq, ky tip  shoferi. 
Nje fytyre cunaku teper i ngazellyer nga brenda i ngulur tek timoni, gjithe  fodullek na veshtroi .
Pak u mendova-mm...me duket  fytyra e tij, rrace e njohur?!
Kersheria jone nuk la pas, kur kostumi i cunakut te veshur ne gjyre te zeze; na e dha konkluzionin. Kombinim i bukur, kuq e zi.
Mmmm..... ferrarin kete rradhe e ka mare me qera, shumakeri shqiptare.
-Shqipoo, kujdes timonin, ule shpejtesin, je ne rruge te dyte, ku shkojne kembesoret dhe jo ne piste.

----------

